# Forros del disco de embrague gastados o quemados



## licnm

My main question is how to translate "forros de disco de embrague", is it jacket disc clutcht???


----------



## Smac

I think it's *clutch-disk cover*.  That is, _the cover that encloses the disk of the clutch_. If that is what it means, it is better to include the hyphen since without it the expression could mean _the cover that encloses the disk-type clutch_.  Spellings *disk* and *disc* are probably both acceptable.


----------



## licnm

Smac said:


> I think it's *clutch-disk cover*. That is, _the cover that encloses the disk of the clutch_. If that is what it means, it is better to include the hyphen since without it the expression could mean _the cover that encloses the disk-type clutch_. Spellings *disk* and *disc* are probably both acceptable.


 thanks! very useful


----------



## jalibusa

The word for "forro de embrague" is "clutch lining".


----------



## Bula

olá, creo que el material de fricción de un disco de embrague es: clutch facing


----------



## licnm

thank u all! i'll stay with clutch-disk cover


----------



## jalibusa

Bad, bad choice.


----------



## Bula

Licnm,
I have been working for a worldwide clutch manufacturing company and the name we used for the friction material was "facing".
The clutch cover is another part of the clutch. Mainly the clutch is made by three sub-assemblies: bearing, disc and cover. On the edge of the disc we have the facings, that make contact with the plate, that is riveted inside the cover. Try to search google images: clutch facing and clutch cover and you will check.


----------



## hermenator

Unveil the undisclosed one and only truth, my friend. Graphical proofchecking never does any harm.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brake_lining

I am not sure if this is what you are looking for. But even if its not, you'll know what are you not looking for, then.

Good luck!


----------



## Smac

This diagram is more relevant since it shows a clutch mechanism. It does not use the term *forro* at all. The *clutch cover* [8] is called *cubierta* and the *clutch disk* [3] is called *disco de fricción*.

It is certainly the *disco de fricción* which becomes "gastado o quemado", but *Forro* may nevertheless refer to the cover (which needs to be removed in order to replace the damaged disk).


----------



## hermenator

POr lo que ví en la WIkifoto, se refiere a piezas del sistema de "balatas", no? Al menos así les llaman en México. Son unos discos de frenado que se "des"gastan, más jamás había escuchado que se quemaran.

Salu2


----------



## Bula

Hola, 
Hermenator se está referiendo al sistema de frenos de disco y Smac a un embrague.
Aunque en Wiki pone "cubierta" para el cover, también se puede utilizar: carcasa o mecanismo.


----------



## hermenator

Bula said:


> Hola,
> Hermenator se está referiendo al sistema de frenos de disco y Smac a un embrague.
> Aunque en Wiki pone "cubierta" para el cover, también se puede utilizar: carcasa o mecanismo.


 
Bula, te agradezco la aclaración. La verdad es que no soy ningún experto en la materia, soy abogado. Pero el resultado de google imágenes me hizo reconocer las balatas. WR dice clutch por embrague. Es el clutch que metemos para meter cambios?? Parecía sistema de frenado la foto. 

Salu2


----------



## Bula

Hola, Hermenator.
Clutch = embrague (puede ser la de tu coche o la de una maquina).
He aprendido lo de las balatas por tu respuesta. En España se utiliza la palabra sistema de frenos. 
un saludo,


----------

